# Would you like to participate in...?



## PaniPumpkin (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, everyone!!! Greeting from Moscow, Russia!

Ok, guys, I really need your help. Very soon my sister( born 12 june- 32 years old) and my niece (born 13 june - 10 years old) will be having birthdays! At the end of last year all of our family suffered a big loss and it will be their first birthdays without husband and dad. I really want to cheer them up and tell them, that they are not alone. I want to fill their hearts with love and joy, surprise and warmth, even if for the moment..

Birthday wished from family are no suprise, but if combine them with wishes and congratulations from unknown people will make the trick. And we get the result =   

I still have the video only from Korea and Moscow, but I need more...And I hope that I'll achive it with your Help! And congratulations from people from all over the world - it would be so awesome!

The idea isn't new ( you can watch ah example here: Epic Internet Powered Birthday Invite - YouTube) But in this case we can use it in a good way. I called this project "Heart to Heart"

* Future birthday celebrators: Lena (sister) and Olya -(niece)*

All you need to do is a video with wishes of any kind and in any form; with your pets, sing, dance, talk or you can draw or wright it. Afterwards I'll compile and present it to them. You can do everything what your imagination tells you - just fill it with love and joy!!

You can send videos directly to ma email or you can upload it on filesharing site and send me a link to download.

- Nixie85/gmail.c
- Panipumpkin5/yahoo.c

Pre-huge-huge thank you to all who take part in the project! THANK YOU!

I really need your help on this project... I will be strongly to appreciate it, and I hope, they, too

You can tell your friends, or give me some advice on it would be better still to place a request for help in my project, so that more people attended from all over the earth. Thank you! I'll be waiting.

PS: Any ideas and suggestions will be welcomed Thank you! Спасибо!


----------

